# Small town event ?'s



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Alright,there I was trying to figure out how my Neo 3's sounded in the kick panels and a lady walks by and asks what I was doing. Sure it sounds like the beginning of a porno but wait... After explaining what I was doing, why and that events happen where this stuff is judged, she asked if I would be interested in putting on a little event during the town festival in September. I said I would have to think about it. Well I have and I am not sure where to start. 

There is a car show that day. As I have mentioned in the past there are lots of teenagers ( subs and a factory system mostly) around and I think they would enjoy it. 

Aside from boomage measurement, what else? Plus What equipment would you folks recommend would be needed? 

As this is a volunteer thing and I travel during the week (In hot sunny Decatur Alabama at the moment), its my time and money. 

Just trying to decide if it would be more trouble than it would be fun.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

dude, you're in Decatur this week!? Why didn't you give me a shout, man. I've had jury duty all week and about 2.5 hour lunch breaks! lol.

you dogdin me!? 



to answer your question... I wonder if Chad would be able to come out. He has a lot of experience with measurement software. Not trying to volunteer the man, but (yes I am).

I think that if you could get a few of the right people together to help set up some boundaries/specifics and let the event coordinator take care of the space, then you guys would be fine. Sounds like what we call 'depot days' around here, and it's very open to the public, with all the downtown area hosting little shows/demos/sales here and there. Kinda cool. Vendors all over for food so you're probably covered. Just get some measurement gear for those SPL fellas, and rope off an area. Invite some friends via local shops, and enjoy the day. 

My $.02


ps: if you're still going to be around tomorrow night, wanna grab some dinner?


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I would never try and do it by yourself. Just plain suicide IMO. I also recommend a very non formal format. No classes, just how loud can you get. Give a small trophy for 1st,2nd,3rd and call it a day. All you need is a meter of some sort to measure SPL only.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Bikinpunk,

I am sorry to have not been able to call. The mill is running from 8pm to noon (furnace that is) sooo, I end up working like 11pm to 3 pm and scramble to sleep when I can. I think I will take off toward home tonite. So dinner is unfortunately out. I will be back and will get a hold of you then. I really want to hear your new set up.

Jowens, 

i agree. something informal and mostly boom oriented. Get the taste of it in these kids. 

Still not sure if I am going to do it. It is a lot of work. but i think it would have the potential to be a blast.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I'll park mine there id you give me 120V and at least 10A 

Give them a taste of boom and a taste of something achievable on a budget, refined, and fun.

The old people may even like mine... give mom and dad something to play with


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I guess another pretty important question is, how much time to you have to put something together? Days, weeks or months? That would determine how much effort I'd pit into it.


----------

